# ipod mini, itrip et transmetteur FM



## ms75 (22 Septembre 2005)

Salut à tous  ,
J'ai comme beaucoup un ipod (mini) et j'aimerai l'écouter dans ma voiture. Elle n'a pas d'allume cigare........modéle de base.
Je pensai acheter un itrip mais est ce le bon choix quand on habite à Paris.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et vos avis .


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

ms75 a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous  ,
> J'ai comme beaucoup un ipod (mini) et j'aimerai l'écouter dans ma voiture. Elle n'a pas d'allume cigare........modéle de base.
> Je pensai acheter un itrip mais est ce le bon choix quand on habite à Paris.
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et vos avis .



l'iTrip est a mon avis excellent....je m'en sers depuis un bail....et c'est une merveille....
malheureusement interdit a l'utilisation mais pas a la vente.....  
enfin....c'est un choix judicieux vu la situation....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

Justement hier à l'AE j'ai discuté avec un gars sur le stand griffin qui disait qu'à Paris l'iTrip ce n'était pas "glop" à cause de la bande FM saturée... donc je ne sais pas......  Un des démonstrateur le confirmais... il nous à conseillé d'acheter Bmw car le cablage est directe au poste  Je lui ai dit que c'était un malin... .
Perso je voulais en prendre un aussi et j'ai hésité. Pour ma part je suis en province donc côté saturation cela devrait être bon.


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

Imac56 a dit:
			
		

> Justement hier à l'AE j'ai discuté avec un gars sur le stand griffin qui disait qu'à Paris l'iTrip ce n'était pas "glop" à cause de la bande FM saturée... donc je ne sais pas......  Un des démonstrateur le confirmais... il nous à conseillé d'acheter Bmw car le cablage est directe au poste  Je lui ai dit que c'était un malin... .
> Perso je voulais en prendre un aussi et j'ai hésité. Pour ma part je suis en province donc côté saturation cela devrait être bon.



En province aucun probleme.....
A Paris, ne me dites pas qu'il n'y a pas un bande dispo en FM....
les bandes de diffusion de l'iTrip sont reglables....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> En province aucun probleme.....
> A Paris, ne me dites pas qu'il n'y a pas un bande dispo en FM....
> les bandes de diffusion de l'iTrip sont reglables....



Perso moi aussi j'ai été surpris d'entendre ça.... mais bon pourquoi pas, chez moi on ne capte pas grands choses au niveau radio donc il y a de la place.

En fait cela apperemment se traduit par decrochages et des parasites.... .


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

Imac56 a dit:
			
		

> Perso moi aussi j'ai été surpris d'entendre ça.... mais bon pourquoi pas, chez moi on ne capte pas grands choses au niveau radio donc il y a de la place.
> 
> En fait cela apperemment se traduit par decrochages et des parasites.... .







> 87.8 France Inter
> 88.2 Génération / Paris Jazz
> 88.6 Radio Méditerranée / Radio Soleil
> 89.0 RFI
> ...




c'est vrai que ça laisse pas trop de place.....
faudrait trouver un petit trou......


----------



## MrStone (22 Septembre 2005)

Oui, sur Paris il reste encore quelques "petits" trous mais ils se font rares... surtout sous la tour Eiffel   
En plus les grosses stations dégoisent vaillamment sur les fréquences voisines, on est pas tirés d'affaire 

Sinon (j'ai pratiqué ça à une époque révolue) on peut toujours démonter l'antenne extérieure. Ca se fait sur pas mal de voitures récentes, en général il suffit de dévisser. Ca permet de moins attirer les ondes, et donc de s'aménager un peu plus de place pour l'iTrip.
En tout cas plus ça va et plus je crois que je vais me tourner vers une solution par câblage (genre Dension), j'en ai marre des parasites


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Septembre 2005)

J'ai un ipod et un iTrip, j'habite pres de Paris, et c'est vrai que ca ne marche pas tres bien...
En province, c'est royal, ca capte bien, sans soucis, mais dans paris 

Ce que je fais : Je branche mon ipod sur un adaptateur cassette, la cassette dans mon autoradio pourri, et ça roule!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que ça laisse pas trop de place.....
> faudrait trouver un petit trou......



Dans votre malheure vous avez de la chance....  Je n'ose pas te mettre la liste de ce que je capte... et encore certaines sont très parasitées... .


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un ipod et un iTrip, j'habite pres de Paris, et c'est vrai que ca ne marche pas tres bien...
> En province, c'est royal, ca capte bien, sans soucis, mais dans paris
> 
> Ce que je fais : Je branche mon ipod sur un adaptateur cassette, la cassette dans mon autoradio pourri, et ça roule!!



Perso je suis dans la m.... je n'ai pas d'autoradio cassette mais que cd.... vive le modernisme du cd


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

Imac56 a dit:
			
		

> Dans votre malheure vous avez de la chance....  Je n'ose pas te mettre la liste de ce que je capte... et encore certaines sont très parasitées... .



bah, ils ont la solution de venir ici, au soleil.....  
pas de parasites, pas d'embouteillages......


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

Dans la liste de Stook... j'aime bien "95.6 Radio Courtoisie" c'est pour se détendre au volant?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, ils ont la solution de venir ici, au soleil.....
> pas de parasites, pas d'embouteillages......



Où ça? Effectivemment tu peut allez au soleil en Z4 pré cablé iPod


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Septembre 2005)

Imac56 a dit:
			
		

> Perso je suis dans la m.... je n'ai pas d'autoradio cassette mais que cd.... vive le modernisme du cd


Solution simple : 
tu changes d'autoradio, et tu en choisi 1 avec une entrée ligne en face avant


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Solution simple :
> tu changes d'autoradio, et tu en choisi 1 avec une entrée ligne en face avant



Pas bête mais evidemment pour faire simple j'ai un poste avec commande au volant, que je risque de perdre sauf si je prend un poste contructeur je risque de payer au final plus cher que la valeur de mon ipod..... mais il me semble que j'ai une sortie câble derrière le poste... ah la la que de complications


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Septembre 2005)

si tu as une prise chargeur CD, y'a p'tet moyen de bricoler un adaptateur...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> si tu as une prise chargeur CD, y'a p'tet moyen de bricoler un adaptateur...



Ouais c'est ce à quoi je pensais... il fait que je vérifie sur la notice. On doit pouvoir trouver une solution non de zeus


----------



## MrStone (22 Septembre 2005)

Sinon t'as ça :
http://www.dension.com/icelink.htm

C'est plus cher qu'un iTrip mais les services rendus sont à la hauteur


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Sinon t'as ça :
> http://www.dension.com/icelink.htm
> 
> C'est plus cher qu'un iTrip mais les services rendus sont à la hauteur



Effectivemment j'ai vu leur stand à l'AE et cela m'a l'air pas mal. Il faut compter autour de 190 euros.... à une époque j'avais acheté un chargeur j'en avais eu pour beaucoup plus sans compter que le chargeur tu met pas autant de morceaux que sur un ipod... même shuffle


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Septembre 2005)

oupss


----------



## MrStone (22 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> oupss






et merci d'être passé


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Septembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> et merci d'être passé


Merci Stone ... je ne fait que repasser


----------



## xof2328 (22 Septembre 2005)

Je me demandais si il etait possible de combiner l'Itrip ainsi qu'une petite station FM sur laquelle il est possible d'ecouter la radio en un seul et meme accessoire? Si oui connaissez vous le nom de cet accessoire? Ou puis-je l'acheter pour un Ipod 20 Gb? Merci bcp!


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Septembre 2005)

xof2328 a dit:
			
		

> Je me demandais si il etait possible de combiner l'Itrip ainsi qu'une petite station FM sur laquelle il est possible d'ecouter la radio en un seul et meme accessoire? Si oui connaissez vous le nom de cet accessoire? Ou puis-je l'acheter pour un Ipod 20 Gb? Merci bcp!


Je t'ai déjà répondu sur l'autre post 
http://www.apacabar.fr/cat/produit.asp?Code=TST


----------



## Scat (22 Septembre 2005)

Personellement j'habite en province donc à priori sur des bandes FM pas trop saturées. J'ai donc essayé l'Itrip d'un collègue. J'ai effectivement trouvé un canal FM libre pour écouter mon Ipod. Ca ne passe pas trop mal mais malgré tout il subsiste toujours un grésillement qui finit vraiment par être pénible et désagréable au bout de quelques minutes. En plus dès que tu approches de grandes villes ou de relief (c'est mon cas), tu peux oublier ton Ipod. Non vraiment la bonne solution c'est le câble Dension. Un peu cher, un peu pénible à avoir (j'ai patienter plus d'un mois pour le mien) mais il faut reconnaître que le son qui sort est parfait.


----------



## xof2328 (22 Septembre 2005)

Ah cé cool, j'avais pas vu. Merci! Et ca fonctionne bien?


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Septembre 2005)

xof2328 a dit:
			
		

> Ah cé cool, j'avais pas vu. Merci! Et ca fonctionne bien?


ca fonctionne comme un itrip ... c'est à dire très bien lorsque la fréquence n'est pas encombrée ... le poste de radio comme un poste de radio et la telecommande comme une télécommande .

C'est tout ce que je peux te dire


----------



## judikael (23 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour  JO_6466 ,
J'aime la Pomme et Magritte aussi mais est-il besoin de garder tout ce qu'installe TIGER en OS 9  (bin (Mac OS 9), dev (Mac O 9), etc 5Mac OS 9), Library (Mac OS 9), sbin (Mac OS 9)  ?
peut-on jeter tout cela pour Gagner de la place

Merci beaucoup de me répondre

Macamicalement

Jutael


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

judikael a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour  JO_6466 ,
> J'aime la Pomme et Magritte



roh!....quelle entré en matiere.....  

bref.....vois par ici... 
mais je ne crois pas que cette question ait sa place exactement ici...


----------



## ms75 (24 Septembre 2005)

Merci à tous, je vois un peu plus claire maintenant.


----------



## Hippocampe (8 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

J'ai vu le lien donn&#233; par MrStone pour le IceLink. Tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant !!!   Mais quelqu'un aurait-il quelques instants pour m'expliquer comment on branche tout &#231;a, parce que j'y comprends pas grand chose... :rose: :rateau: 

Ca ne se branche pas directement sur l'autoradio, il y a un sorte de "relais" (source selector, cf site), entre l'autoradio et l'iPod ??  

Par ailleurs, dans la liste des auto-radios, ne figure pas Pioneer... non ? VDO, c'est quoi, c'est toutes les autres marques non cit&#233;es dans le menu d&#233;roulant ??  

Et le prix ?? Se seraient-ils bien gard&#233;s de le pr&#233;ciser sur le site ? :mouais: 

Pour r&#233;sumer, je comprends rien... si pouviez &#233;clairer ma lanterne, &#231;a serait vraiment sympa.


----------

